# Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee



## Bruno (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bräuchte mal für die Ostseeangelei auf Dorsch Empfehlungen für eine gute geflochtene Schnur.

Ich dachte an die Spiderwire Stealth 0,14mm - 10,20 Kg.
Die mit 0,17mm – 16,5 Kg erscheint mir etwas zu stark oder liege ich falsch?

Danke #h - Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch, wie auch ein gutes, erfolgreiches & fischreiches Neues Jahr 2010


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

ojemine, das wird wieder ausarten...

ICH würde dir die 0,13ér power pro ans herz legen.
hat 8kg tragkraft und reicht IMMER aus!!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

angle mit der spider stealt 0,12 7kg reicht dicke....der dorsch darf nur nicht die geflochtene ins maul bekommen.....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



esox02 schrieb:


> angle mit der spider stealt 0,12 7kg reicht dicke....der dorsch darf nur nicht die geflochtene ins maul bekommen.....



genau!

so 7 bis 10 kg tragkraft für die ostsee reichen ganz dicke, so einen fisch musst du erstmal fangen (und dann hast du noch eine bremse)!!!


----------



## Franky (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> so 7 bis 10 kg tragkraft für die ostsee reichen ganz dicke, so einen fisch musst du erstmal fangen (und dann hast du noch eine bremse)!!!



Richtig... Und dazu empfehle ich ein gutes Stückerl Monofil (ca 100 cm) in 0,40 - 0,50 mm als Schockdämpfer und "Kratzbaum"


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Der Schockdämpfer ist gerade bei den *NuckNuck* Dorsche mehr als wichtig #6

Bei der Schnurstärke sollte man auch nicht außer acht lassen, das man mit einer Angeln kaum Druck aufbauen kann.

Über den dicken Daumen würde ich mal schätzen das irgendwo bei 4KG Feierabend bei den meist vertretenen Pilkcombos ist.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

0,40 oer 0,50 find ich persönlich zu dick, bei mir ist es meist ne "zero-twist" von balzer in 6,8kg.
hat noch genug dehnung um das so lästige ausschlitzen zu vermindern (nicht verhindern!!) und dann nehm ich meist 1/2 rutenlänge...

grüße

mirco


----------



## micha_2 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

o.19mm powerpro von spro. nehme vom kutter nich zu dünn, beachte den abrieb. waren 19.12. von sassnitz aus raus und der vorteil einer versiegelten schnur bei ca.-12°C war enorm, sie war zwar manchmal sehr steif gefroren, aber keinen schaden. eher waren die ringe mit eis zu. und fisch war auch da, hatte 22massige. vom kleinboot kannste auch ne 0,10-0,12mm nehmen.


----------



## Franky (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Boot angler schrieb:


> 0,40 oer 0,50 find ich persönlich zu dick, bei mir ist es meist ne "zero-twist" von balzer in 6,8kg.
> hat noch genug dehnung um das so lästige ausschlitzen zu vermindern (nicht verhindern!!) und dann nehm ich meist 1/2 rutenlänge...
> 
> grüße
> ...



Das Zero-Twist-Zeugs (genauso wie Amnesia) hatte ich zweimal im Einsatz: einmal und danach nie wieder!#d Dieser sogenannte "NoMemory"-Effekt (daher Amnesia :q) lässt diese Schnur nicht wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück. Sprich, man zieht sie bereits bei geringer Belastung in die Länge. Dadurch wird sie dünner und somit extrem anfällig für Knotenplatzer. Von daher kommt bei mir für salzige Nass nur noch "normales" abriebfestes Monofil zum Einsatz, wie z.B. Stroft ABR. Von meinem Standpunkt aus ist aber jedes Nullachtfofftein-Nylon besser als diese "vergesslichen" Schnüre!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Franky schrieb:


> Das Zero-Twist-Zeugs (genauso wie Amnesia) hatte ich zweimal im Einsatz: einmal und danach nie wieder!#d Dieser sogenannte "NoMemory"-Effekt (daher Amnesia :q) lässt diese Schnur nicht wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück. Sprich, man zieht sie bereits bei geringer Belastung in die Länge. Dadurch wird sie dünner und somit extrem anfällig für Knotenplatzer. Von daher kommt bei mir für salzige Nass nur noch "normales" abriebfestes Monofil zum Einsatz, wie z.B. Stroft ABR. Von meinem Standpunkt aus ist aber jedes Nullachtfofftein-Nylon besser als diese "vergesslichen" Schnüre!


 
jo, ist ja auch ne reine geschackssache, allerdings ist mir die von dir angepriesene 0,40ér oder 0,50ér definitivzu dick.
die hat bei unseren "kleinen" fischen kaum ne dehnung...

knotenplatzer hatte ich noch nie, fische aber auch jedes vorfach nur einen tag!!

grüße

mirco

ps: natürlich geht auch jede andere "normale" mono, allerdings würd ich auch dort nicht über 0,35 gehen.
hatte vorher immer die 0,32 super shinobi von daiwa, die war auch super...


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Moin!

Also beim Oldschool Jigvorfach mit zwei Twistern fische ich sogar 
0.60, bilde mir ein dadurch weniger Tüddel im Vorfach zu haben.

Solo, bzw mit Gufi fische ich eine 0.30 Berkley Vanish FC.


----------



## steffnase (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Ja Schnur ist Geschmackssache,fische seit über 10 Jahren Amnesia als Mundschnur für mich das allerbeste Material für die Brandung,ach noch etwas hat euch noch keiner gesagt das Du diese Schnüre auch vorstrecken mußt? Da liegt vielleicht das Problem,aber mal ehrlich alles andere ist in der Brandung nur Tütelei glaubt es mir.Denke mal auf dem Kutter wird das nicht anders sein,und Haie gibt es genauso wenig wie Dickdorsche,eine O,12er Abriebfest wie zb.Climax Spinningline ist Top.


----------



## Bruno (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo,

Danke für Eure Erfahrung, Tipps und Diskussion! #6
So kann ich nun doch besser entscheiden, was besser ist.

Ich freue mich auf das kommende Jahr, wenn's bei mir wieder mal rausgeht (zum 2.Mal für mich als Binnenangler).


#h - Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch, wie auch ein gutes, erfolgreiches & fischreiches Neues Jahr 2010


----------



## -Kevin- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Ich hab die WFT 15 KG
Das ist ne 12er Schnur mit 15 kg Tragkraft, das ist zwar viel zu viel aber das ist die beste geflochte Schnur mit der ich je gefischt hab.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> Ich hab die WFT 15 KG
> Das ist ne 12er Schnur mit 15 kg Tragkraft, das ist zwar viel zu viel aber das ist die beste geflochte Schnur mit der ich je gefischt hab.


 

sein mir nicht böse, aber die schnur hält vielleicht 15kg hat aber keinen 0,12ér durchmesser...
und für die ostsee ist dies schnur viel zu stark gewählt.
du hast zwar ne "bärenkraft" in der schnur, aber alle andern vorteile des geflechtes gehen mit dieser schnurstärke wieder verloren...
ICH fische u.a. ein geflecht damit ich sehr dünne schnüre fischen kann um damit den druck des wassers wärend der drift so gering wie möglich zu halten und damit kleine ködergewichte fischen kann...
und dünn heißt dann ein 6-8kg geflecht was locker nur die hälfte an durchmesser hat...
ne 15kg schnur fische ich auf der leichten rute (30lbs!!!) die mit nach island kommt...

wie gesagt ICH lege den leuten ein geflecht von MAXIMAL 10kg tragkraft nahe (was eigendlich schon mega überdemensioniert ist...) um die vorteile des geflechtes nutzen zu können...

grüße

mirco


----------



## -Kevin- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

diese Schnur ist so dünn, ich nehm sie ja deswegen und nich wegen der hohen tragkraft


----------



## -Kevin- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

ich bin sogar der meinung das man sie mit einer 06er berkley whiplash crystal vergleichen kann aber von der haltbarkeit ist die besser.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

ich werd mal morgen im laden gucken...
wenn es die kg von wft ist und 15kg tragkraft hat ist es keine 0,12er schnur...

morgen mehr


----------



## -Kevin- (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Ich hab schon einige geflochtene Schnüre gefischt aber das war die einzigste die etwa den Durchmesser hat der angegeben ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

@ Kevin

diese Schnur hier? Klick mich


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Ja das ist die Schnur aber solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie, gerade als ich hin und wieder mal nen Hänger hatte hat man gemerkt das sie hält. Ich benutze die Schnur schon seit 4 Jahren und es gab noch nie Probleme. Auch die Knotenfestigkeit ist gut.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Kevin
> 
> diese Schnur hier? Klick mich


 
Schwupps, und schon kann dann der 0,12ér durchmesser stimmen, denn 6kg wäre dann bei einer solch günstigen schnur realistisch ...
die kg kostet im schnitt ca 10,- pro 100m
power pro 18-19,-
Stroft 22-24,-

nicht umsonst kostet eine power pro knapp das doppelte und eine stroft knapp 11/2 mal soviel...

qualität halt...

und stroft z6.b. gibt gar keine durchmesser mehr an da ein geflecht gar nicht realistisch gemessen werden kann, stroft gibt lediglich (eine REALISTISCHE!!!) tragkraft an...

grüße und guten rutsch

mirco


----------



## -Kevin- (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!!
Ganz so billig ist die dann doch nicht. 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ONG15kggruen&cName=Schnuere-geflochteneSchnur


----------



## Deafangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hello, Neues frohes Jahr!

Ich angle mit 0,14mm Climax Zander spezial auf Kutterdorsche und bin sehr begeistert. Diese Schnur kann ich empfehlen.

Grüße Peter


----------



## stefansdl (27. August 2012)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Gibt es hier weitere Meinungen?


----------



## thomas19 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo Leute,
ich werde am 9.9.12 die Snyper 0,15er in gelb  auf der Peter2 testen. Als Rolle habe ich mir gerade die Sorön LX 60 zugelegt, mal sehen wie gut die ist. Beim Kutterangeln auf Dorsch würd ich wenigstens 9kg Tragkraft bei der Schnur empfehlen.
Petri
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## Chiforce (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo,

Ich hab bisher auf der Ostsee die:

- Spiderwire Invisibraid in 0,14mm
- Spiderwire Code Red in 0,17mm und die
-Power Pro 10lb

eingesetzt, und hatte nie Probleme mit den Schnüren.
Köder Gummifische bis 60g, Dorschbomben bis 75g und Pilker bis 125g
Rute 71°North Baltic Sea 165 und Rolle Penn Atlantis 4000.

MfG


----------



## bobbykron (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab bisher auf der Ostsee die:
> 
> ...



kann auch nix schlechtes sagen


----------



## thomas19 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe wie angekündigt, gestern, am 9.9.2012 die 0,15 Snyper von Spro getestet u. zwar auf einer Abu G. Sorön SX 60. Sowohl Schnur als auch die Rolle sind absolut empfehlenswert. Die Schnur wirft sich richtig schön weit u. es gab keine Probleme mit Windknoten usw.. Die Tragkraft ist völlig ausreichend zum Dorschangeln u. die Schnurverlegung war absolut sauber auf meiner Sorön. Die Sorön SX 60 habe ich bei Angelgeräte Bode gekauft, der hier auch Bannerwerbung macht. Der Preis war mit 59,99€ inkl. Versand absolut fair. Mit dieser Rolle habe ich mein Rollenproblem gelöst.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Fischmeck (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hier  gibt es ein schönen Test über geflochtene Schnur. Ist zwar schon älter aber trotzdem gut.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/196/14/Also unter 12kg würde ich auch nicht auf Dorsch gehen.Man darf die Knoten nicht vergessen die die Tragkraft schon sehr minimieren.


----------



## Raubfisch (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Wenn man denn knoten braucht... ja dann evtl. 

bei mir 0,15er power pro hauptschnur - noknotverbinder - ca. n meter 30er oder 35ermono - köder oder halt paternoster oder sonstwas und hauptköder (gummifsch, pilker, oä) 

dicke schnur bietet mehr "angriffsfläche" für strömung ect. daher reicht ne 7kg schnur voll aus.


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Edit - sorry


----------



## Chiforce (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

ui, wer hats diesmal wieder vorgekramt  ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. April 2015)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo achtet ihr auf die Farbe der schnur. Ich wollte jetzt auf dorsch und habe ne 0.15 power pro in weiss. Lg


----------



## Gambolputty (8. April 2015)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo achtet ihr auf die Farbe der schnur. Ich wollte jetzt auf dorsch und habe ne 0.15 power pro in weiss. Lg



Die habe ich auch, auf meiner Zweitrute.
Auf meiner Erstrute habe ich die 0.15 Powerpro Bite Motion.


----------



## basstid (8. April 2015)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

hehe. habe das bite motion gebinde auch und sogar mal fische gefangen. nur habe ich nie beim bite ne motion gesehen. aber guter marketing trick.
normale power pro ist irgendwie überholt. super 8 slick oder 8 braid gefallen mir besser und machen einen auch nicht arm. farbe je nach gusto. ist dem dorsch latte.


----------



## Gambolputty (8. April 2015)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



basstid schrieb:


> hehe. habe das bite motion gebinde auch und sogar mal fische gefangen. nur habe ich nie beim bite ne motion gesehen. aber guter marketing trick.
> normale power pro ist irgendwie überholt. super 8 slick oder 8 braid gefallen mir besser und machen einen auch nicht arm. farbe je nach gusto. ist dem dorsch latte.



Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen. Durch die Grundfarbe Orange sieht man die Bite Motion bei jeder Witterung bestens. Und beim Pilken sieht man doch sehr gut die weiß-schwarzen Striche hoch und runtergehen


----------



## Clasher (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hi,

da die Frage nach der richtigen Tragkraft ausdiskutiert zu sein scheint interessiere ich mich nun für die "richtige" länge der Schnur.
Wieviele Meter geflochtene sollte ich mir kaufen um auch Abrisse (schlechtestenfalls direkt am Boot) gut verkraften zu können?

Gruß oLLi


----------



## Gambolputty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Mach doch einfach die Spule voll (angenommen, du angelst mit einer 3000er oder 4000er Rolle und nicht mit einer 10000er).
An guten Tagen wirst du kaum Schnurverlust haben, an schlechten Tagen umso mehr - warum hier also an der falschen Stelle sparen? Sinnvoller wäre m.E. die Frage, ab welcher Restlänge die Schnur erneuert werden sollte.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Die Spule komplett zu füllen halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Ich unterfüttere die Spule mit Mono und spule etwa 200-250m Geflochtene drauf. Das reicht für die Ostsee und man verhindert das Durchrutschen der Schnur.


----------



## Gambolputty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Spule komplett zu füllen halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Ich unterfüttere die Spule mit Mono und spule etwa 200-250m Geflochtene drauf. Das reicht für die Ostsee und man verhindert das Durchrutschen der Schnur.



Klar, unterfüttern macht Sinn (mache ich auch). Dennoch schadet es ja nicht, nicht "spitz auf Knopf" zu kalkulieren, sondern ordentlich und ausreichend geflochtene draufzumachen. Bei mir sind es i.d.R. 200-250 Meter, wenn ich neu bespule (und darunter Mono zum unterfüttern).


----------



## Clasher (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Na das ist doch mal ne Hausnummer.
Danke!
Ganz mit geflochtener voll packen wird mir dann auch zu toier, da geht bestimmt das doppelte drauf.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## drolle68 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Hallo. Fische ne Tubertini Concept 6500 mit Matchspule. Supergroßer Spulenkopf !!!! Passen 250 m 0,14 WFT 8 drauf. Ne super Kombo für richtig weite Würfe. Petri Heil Drolle.


----------



## Clasher (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

250m hab ich bestellt.
Danke für oire Hilfe![emoji106]


----------



## Gambolputty (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



Clasher schrieb:


> 250m hab ich bestellt.
> Danke für oire Hilfe![emoji106]



Gerne, und Petri! :m
Welches Geflecht ist es denn geworden?


----------



## drolle68 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Noch ein kleiner Tip. Vor den ersten Würfen am besten so ungefähr 100 m Schnur hinterm Boot rauslassen (Natürlich ohne Gewicht !!!!) .Dann sauber eikurbeln. Das verhindert Perücken bei den ersten Würfen.


----------



## andriftpilker (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Das hab ich auch mal bei fahrendem Kutter gemacht, einfach mit Wirbel rausgelassen. Was passiert, ne bescheuerte Möwe schnappt nach den Wirbel, verfängt sich in der Schnurr und 100m Geflecht verbleiben in der See. Ich hab noch in die Schnur gefasst und hatte drei tiefe Wunden. Das alles um 8 Uhr morgens,..


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tip. Vor den ersten Würfen am besten so ungefähr 100 m Schnur hinterm Boot rauslassen (Natürlich ohne Gewicht !!!!) .Dann sauber eikurbeln. Das verhindert Perücken bei den ersten Würfen.



Machst Du das immer oder nur, wenn die Schnur im Laden ( maschinell ) aufgespult wurde ;+
Hatte mir kürzlich 110 mtr. der Berkley Whiplash besorgt ( 0,12 mm - 16.7 kg ) und die auf die Ersatzspule montiert.
Dann 'Füllmono' angetüddelt, aufgefüllt und danach zurück auf die Original-Spule gekurbelt.
Hatte damit im späteren Einsatz keine Probleme mit Tüddel etc. #c


----------



## Clasher (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*

Ich stell mich nach dem Aufspulen immer auf den örtlichen Sportplatz und mach ein paar trockenwürfe und laufe dann noch ein paar Meter zurück.
Gibt natürlich immer nen Witzbold der wissen will ob man schon was gefangen hat ^^


----------



## drolle68 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schnurempfehlung - Dorsch - Ostsee*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Machst Du das immer oder nur, wenn die Schnur im Laden ( maschinell ) aufgespult wurde ;+
> Hatte mir kürzlich 110 mtr. der Berkley Whiplash besorgt ( 0,12 mm - 16.7 kg ) und die auf die Ersatzspule montiert.
> Dann 'Füllmono' angetüddelt, aufgefüllt und danach zurück auf die Original-Spule gekurbelt.
> Hatte damit im späteren Einsatz keine Probleme mit Tüddel etc. #c


  Jau. Bei maschinellem Aufspulen. |supergri|supergri


----------

